

Show HN: FuriganaTextView – UITextView that can display Furiganas - benzheren
https://github.com/lingochamp/FuriganaTextView

======
erichurkman
Related: Firefox 38 (recently released) is the first widespread browser to
support full Ruby annotations in HTML+CSS:
[https://hacks.mozilla.org/2015/03/ruby-support-in-firefox-
de...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2015/03/ruby-support-in-firefox-developer-
edition-38/)

~~~
benzheren
Wow, that's interesting. Thanks for the feedback.

